# canada vs australia?



## changoo (Nov 25, 2010)

can someone tell me if Australia is better than Canada or has an equivalent lifestyle?

Any cities than can be compared to Toronto or montreal?

in what terms?


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

changoo said:


> can someone tell me if Australia is better than Canada or has an equivalent lifestyle?
> 
> Any cities than can be compared to Toronto or montreal?
> 
> in what terms?



Australian weather is better than Canada


----------



## American_Woman (Mar 31, 2010)

era7bd said:


> Australian weather is better than Canada


LOL! Where isn't it better? =P


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

I think that it is impossible to compare the two with regards to weather. Each has its own challenges. Canadian summers can be the best weather anywhere. I spent the summer here on Vancouver Island and out of three months, we had only 3 days of rain, and the temperature was about 22-27C every single day with blue skies, and very little humidity. Now that it's winter, it is the only city that rarely gets any snow, the flowers bloom year round, and the grass is green year round. I think it really depends on what you are looking for in a country. One thing I would say though, is the weather in Toronto really doesn't matter much when you're suffocating in smog year round. I would never live there again for that single reason.


----------



## American_Woman (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeah, but BC is the exception to the rule in Canada. A lot of people can't afford to come here. It's much cheaper to live in other provinces but you have to put up with crappy weather.


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

BC is not an exception. I have lived in Nova Scotia and Newfoundland and had completely green winters, no snow and 16C on Christmas Day. I have no problem finding an apartment that rents cheaper than the other provinces. Currently I pay $675/month for a gorgeous cabin on a lake. My previous one bedroom apartment in Victoria was $700/month. That is cheaper than I paid in Ontario, Nova Scotia, and Newfoundland.


----------



## American_Woman (Mar 31, 2010)

dreama said:


> BC is not an exception. I have lived in Nova Scotia and Newfoundland and had completely green winters, no snow and 16C on Christmas Day. I have no problem finding an apartment that rents cheaper than the other provinces. Currently I pay $675/month for a gorgeous cabin on a lake. My previous one bedroom apartment in Victoria was $700/month. That is cheaper than I paid in Ontario, Nova Scotia, and Newfoundland.


Tell me where I can find this place then! WE are paying over $800 monthly in Vancouver. Unless it's a co-op I haven't found very cheap, DECENT apartments. Plus you must remember, it's not just housing you have to pay for here. Food and Taxes are high too. I can go across to Washington and buy cheese for $3. Here the same cheese is $10! I was shocked when I first moved here from the states. Can't even buy a decent house for 100k!


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

Well, my apartment would be considered decent I reckon. It was in a lovely neighborhood, just a short walk from parks, downtown, schools, the hospital, tree-lined streets. 

If you're willing to live outside of the few major cities we have, you can easily find houses for that price and less, often with an ocean view and a chunk of land. I sold my 20 year old 1200 square foot house this year for way less than that and I was 20 feet from the high tide. Vancouver, Toronto and Montreal are three of the most expensive places to live in Canada, and three of my least favorite cities.

The only think I can complain about with regard to Cdn pricing is alcohol and concert tickets. For that reason, I travel south of the border for both when I can! As for the taxes, we have accessible health care and the taxes are required to support it. I would much rather pay taxes than being denied health care in the states because I don't have any money. 



American_Woman said:


> Tell me where I can find this place then! WE are paying over $800 monthly in Vancouver. Unless it's a co-op I haven't found very cheap, DECENT apartments. Plus you must remember, it's not just housing you have to pay for here. Food and Taxes are high too. I can go across to Washington and buy cheese for $3. Here the same cheese is $10! I was shocked when I first moved here from the states. Can't even buy a decent house for 100k!


----------



## kiwifruity (Dec 5, 2010)

era7bd said:


> Australian weather is better than Canada



lol! true - but that is about all I think! Canada is somewhat much safer, things work - it's either black or white! Clean, clean air.....okay....was there many, many years ago - a brief hol, but I remember it having a kind of 'pure' feeling to it...just my 1 buck's worth.

fruity


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

There is definitely lots of space in Canada where the air is crisp and clean, you just have to stay away from the major cities, and in particular, southwestern Ontario where there are so many factories. When I lived in Waterloo, you could "see" the air, it was green smog. I lived in the Yukon and the NWT, and the air was superbly clean, as well as any of the Atlantic Provinces, the prairies, and most of BC, outside of Vancouver - same thing, such clean and fresh air.


----------



## saharapunk (Jan 6, 2011)

australia is a nice place to live it depends on the kind of individual you are, the lifestyle you want and what you can afford- like most places. it's really what you make of it. perth has the best weather and beaches, it's considered quite isolated from other parts of oz, but if you're after a fast paced exciting atmosphere sydney is the place to be if you enjoy food and culture then try melbourne (my fave place in oz) rent in perth has recently skyrocketed i think in general you get what you pay for. sometimes you will pay more for location for example if its close proximity to the cbd or beach. the public transport in perth is great, melbourne not so great. if you like a beachy lifestyle try qld or the gold coast. the great thing about australia is that 95% of us are friendly and it's full of opportunity, it's not called the lucky country for nothing! i've never met a tourist here that's said they hate australia, most don't want to leave and when they do they're very sad!


----------



## stephhhhh (Aug 17, 2010)

*Canada vs oz*



saharapunk said:


> australia is a nice place to live it depends on the kind of individual you are, the lifestyle you want and what you can afford- like most places. it's really what you make of it. perth has the best weather and beaches, it's considered quite isolated from other parts of oz, but if you're after a fast paced exciting atmosphere sydney is the place to be if you enjoy food and culture then try melbourne (my fave place in oz) rent in perth has recently skyrocketed i think in general you get what you pay for. sometimes you will pay more for location for example if its close proximity to the cbd or beach. the public transport in perth is great, melbourne not so great. if you like a beachy lifestyle try qld or the gold coast. the great thing about australia is that 95% of us are friendly and it's full of opportunity, it's not called the lucky country for nothing! i've never met a tourist here that's said they hate australia, most don't want to leave and when they do they're very sad!


---------------

I'm from Europe, lived in Canada even got my pr for it. Lived before in Australia, and came back again here in Aussie about a year ago. But I hate it! Or should a say I hate Sydney, far north qld is beautiful though.
People are rude, unfriendly, nobody gets to know you, rents are super expensive especially here in Sydney. Grocery shopping for 2 you pay 300$, WTF! Fuel 1,40$ a L! Oh yeaah super expensive again slightly cheaper than France, and France is known to be dear for fuel. Ocean temp in Sydney is freezing, max 22 in summer, what's the point to live by a beach... Basically most of the year it's 17 to 20 I personally find it cold, again QLD way way warmer, loved it!
Carbon tax is in now so good luck for the rising prices on elec.
The roads in Sydney are not made for that many cars, too narrow, disorganized, too much traffic! 
Australia is oldish compared to Canada and the USA, even Europe new technology wise. 
Buying a car is very dear but even the public transports are expensive.
The houses are way overpriced!!! And the interest rate is 8% in oz compared to 2% in Canada!
Unless you wanna fly to Fiji or bali or even nz, the rest of the world super expensive!

I hate the cold, but I love Canada and its lifestyle, affordability, awesome friendly
people ( I found Americans and canadiens the friendliest peeps ever!), you get to fly around for cheaper, buying a house is feasible, having 2 good cars as well. Very close to cheapest things in the USA, just cross the
You think you get a higher wage in oz but after all the everyday expenses you don't save much whereas earning less in Canada will still get you some savings!

Oh and jobwise, I've only been unemplyed for 5 days in Canada! Over here 5 months.... You get the picture.

Moving back in Canada next year and can't wait! 

Go Canada!


----------

